# Not Knitting or Crochet but VERY IMPORTANT not political How to treat Covid at home



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

This was posted by my mother's care nurse. Pat is a remarkable CN who has recently been working in a nursing home and she herself is recuperating from having it.f

HOW TO FIGHT COVID AT HOME.
No one ever talks about how to fight Covid at home. A friend of mine came down with Covid in November. She went to the hospital, running a fever of 103, a rapid heart beat, and other common symptoms that come with Covid. While there they treated her for the high fever, dehydration and pneumonia.
The doctor sent her home to fight Covid with two prescriptions - Azithromycin 250mg & Dexamethason 6mg. When the nurse came in to discharge her, she asked her, "What can I do to help fight this at home?" She said, “Sleep on your stomach at all times with Covid. If you can’t sleep on your stomach because of health issues sleep on your side. Do not lay on your back no matter what because it smashes your lungs and that will allow fluid to set in.
Set your clock every two hours while sleeping on your stomach, then get out of bed and walk for 15-30 min, no matter how tired or weak that you are. Also move your arms around frequently, it helps to open your lungs. Breathe in thru your nose, and out thru your mouth. This will help build up your lungs, plus help get rid of the Pneumonia or other fluid you may have.
When sitting in a recliner, sit up straight - do not lay back in the recliner, again this will smash your lungs. While watching TV - get up and walk during every commercial.
Eat at least 1 - 2 eggs a day, plus bananas, avocado and asparagus.These are good for Potassium. Drink Pedialyte, Gatorade Zero, Powerade Zero & Water with Electrolytes to prevent you from becoming dehydrated. Do not drink anything cold - have it at room temperature or warm it up. Water with lemon, and little honey, peppermint tea, apple cider are good suggestions for getting in fluids. No milk products, or pork. Vitamin’s D3, C, B, Zinc, Probiotic One-Day are good ideas. Tylenol for fever. Mucinex, or Mucinex DM for drainage, plus helps the cough. Pepcid helps for cramps in your legs. One baby aspirin everyday can help prevent getting a blood clot, which can occur from low activity. "
Drink a smoothie of blueberries, strawberries, bananas, honey, tea and a spoon or two of peanut butter.
We always hear of how Covid takes lives, but there isn't a lot of information out there regarding how to fight Covid. I hope this helps you or someone you know, just as it has helped her.
Copy and paste please.


----------



## Aubreys gramma (Dec 26, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pugsrgreat (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you. I will send this to my daughter. Her husband was just diagnosed


----------



## SA_Mary (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Am an RN,extensive home health nursing experience,as well as Level 1 Trauma ER at large Chicago hospital-we even triaged all medical emergency calls north of the Chicago River!! Also Pre-Op,PACU,IV Team,etc.
Feel this is very good advice in general..Thanks for posting.


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

This sounds sensible. I don't have Covid and I am safe in my "pod" with my husband. The last place I would consider safe is a hospital loaded to the max with Covid patients, so being at home taking care of yourself is smart. Thanks for sharing if and when it ever does hit us.


----------



## greymarck (Feb 26, 2017)

When I had Covid at home in November I was also prescribed Azithromycin but not Dex as I was already on Asthma medication. I did not have a fever, chills or any of the other symptoms so the doctor advised me to take antioxidant Vitamins C and D, Zinc and Quercetin along with Melatonin before bed and a baby aspirin. Forunately it all worked out and I came through it with a minimum of discomfort. I was one of the lucky ones!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

When my son and law started with the virus I told my daughter to give him a smoothie with one apple, two stalks of celery, one orange and fresh ginger, three times a day I think that helped him, and I was reading in this magazine to make a drink of 8 carrots with two cups of water and put it in the blender and drink it, it says that is very good go fight the virus, I’m keeping all this recipes in case I get it, I’m scared but we never know.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this info.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I understand your concerns and trying to be helpful but some of your advice is not to be given in a forum like this. Especially the baby aspirin everyday. That’s something we’re now being told not to do unless your doctor recommends it to you. And dairy, pork? Where did that come from. No one seems to know. This is the fifth place I’ve seen this posted and I’m curious about it. Oh, and a lot of things mentioned to eat or make smoothies with, I can’t eat, doesn’t agree with my meds. But not everyone is as aware about these things. 
So please beware of advice like this. If you have questions, ask your doctor.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

talulakat said:


> This was posted by my mother's care nurse. Pat is a remarkable CN who has recently been working in a nursing home and she herself is recuperating from having it.f
> 
> HOW TO FIGHT COVID AT HOME.
> No one ever talks about how to fight Covid at home. A friend of mine came down with Covid in November. She went to the hospital, running a fever of 103, a rapid heart beat, and other common symptoms that come with Covid. While there they treated her for the high fever, dehydration and pneumonia.
> ...


Be careful about the food items recommended for potassium -- bad for you if you have any kind of kidney disease, and early kidney disease may be undiagnosed. Some people get indigestion from zinc. Some people get nauseous from Mucinex (me included).


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just saw this posted on FB. Saved it there and again here - hopefully I'll fine one of them again if we need it.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I definitely agree with the sleeping on your front and sitting up. I have had lung cancer so only have 1 fully functioning lung, I have also had covid. I definitely think not laying on my back (actually I couldn’t lay on my back it was too hard to breathe) and also practicing deep breathing helped me stay at home. As well as the standard advice of drinking plenty and staying as active as possible although that was the toughest part


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info....as usual everyone should check with their dr before doing any of these procedures/drinks/foods etc....


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for posting


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I’m not going to comment on the specific dietary suggestions here, but I have just watched Dr Phil Spector who is a leading epidemiologist and responsible for a lot of research into covid symptoms. He said there is a lot of scientific evidence to prove that good quality food, gut health= a better immune response to a persons ability to fight covid. Common sense basically


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you. Last December I had, what I am now convinced was Covid and I just had no taste for dairy products, inspite of being a cheeseaholic, latte coffee lover etc! Interesting!


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

I just wanted to add, in case anyone gets the idea that they can just drink apple cider vinegar from that advice.
It must NOT be drunk as is, only take a teaspoon of vinegar and it MUST be added to water or fruit juice. 

ACV is a powerful acid that can damage your tissues if taken alone.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Especially getting up and moving. Our nephew is recovering from abdominal cancer surgery and within 24 hours was back in hospital with a blood clot in the lung. His wife gets him up to walk around the house for 10 minutes at least once an hour. He is on heavy duty blood thinners as well. I appreciate the suggestions and will use those that are appropriate for me. I keep Mucinex in the house at all times and start taking it at the first sign of an upper respiratory infection. It works well for me.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Ovolina (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you so much. I have saved this article and hope I never need it.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok, I'm sorry in my rush to try to give some info on what to do if you are treating covid at home as I know you can just go blank trying to figure out what to do and what might be different from regular flu treatment I forgot that some people just do whatever they are told without further reflection or inquiry. Of course you should check further especially anything you ingest including food substances. My Bad I will try to remember to spell things out more carefully for those that don't have a mind of their own and most be told what to do and not do every step of the way. There was information about not lying on your back and why, which isn't a usual thing done when sick. And since this is not the flu and hasn't been seen before and we are still learning symptoms and what helps I thought some additional info, some things to try, especially if you suspect but don't want to go to the hospital because it's not critical yet would help some. As it has been said before I can't fix stupid.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw this yesterday on Facebook. I took a screen shot of it so I would have it handy, just in case.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Good info. Thanks for posting


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

talulakat said:


> Ok, I'm sorry in my rush to try to give some info on what to do if you are treating covid at home as I know you can just go blank trying to figure out what to do and what might be different from regular flu treatment I forgot that some people just do whatever they are told without further reflection or inquiry. Of course you should check further especially anything you ingest including food substances. My Bad I will try to remember to spell things out more carefully for those that don't have a mind of their own and most be told what to do and not do every step of the way. There was information about not lying on your back and why, which isn't a usual thing done when sick. And since this is not the flu and hasn't been seen before and we are still learning symptoms and what helps I thought some additional info, some things to try, especially if you suspect but don't want to go to the hospital because it's not critical yet would help some. As it has been said before I can't fix stupid.


I'm glad, and thankful you posted this. Several of our relatives have tested positive, mild or no symptoms, and sent home to quorentine. I didn't know about the dangers of sleeping on the back, which is usually what I do. Dietary suggestions can be altered to suit the person, I've thought.

So no, I don't think you're stupid. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

This is valuable advice and should be kept near in case of need..Thank You for posting it...It's a life saver literally...


----------



## Maryellend (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. I have shared with family and friends. We need to be as proactive as possible if ill.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great information. I hope I never need it but it is great to have just in case


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> I'm not going to comment on the specific dietary suggestions here, but I have just watched Dr Phil Spector who is a leading epidemiologist and responsible for a lot of research into covid symptoms. He said there is a lot of scientific evidence to prove that good quality food, gut health= a better immune response to a persons ability to fight covid. Common sense basically


Not sure who you are referring to in the UK, but in the US Phil Spector is a music producer and the "Dr. Phil" who is well-known for his TV show is Phil McGraw who is NOT a medical doctor, but has a PhD in psychology.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for posting this very valuable information.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> Not sure who you are referring to in the UK, but in the US Phil Spector is a music producer and the "Dr. Phil" who is well-known for his TV show is Phil McGraw who is NOT a medical doctor, but has a PhD in psychology.


Lol I think my brain auto corrected. You're right I should have said Prof TIM Spector of kings college London Apologies for misinformation. He is one of the founders of the ZOE covid symptom study app. Which is available in the U.K. and USA, a study which has discovered several new symptoms including the loss of taste and smell Well worth having a look at this app. Lots of information including how to look after yourself and research updates


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you for posting. These sound sensible and even if they didn't work for everyone, it is better to try the parts you know you can than to sit and whine. You are right, no information about how to treat it at home has surfaced. The part about not sleeping on ones back is definitely correct, I was told that when I had pneumonia.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> Lol I think my brain auto corrected. You're right I should have said Prof TIM Spector of kings college London Apologies for misinformation. He is one of the founders of the ZOE covid symptom study app. Which is available in the U.K. and USA, a study which has discovered several new symptoms including the loss of taste and smell Well worth having a look at this app. Lots of information including how to look after yourself and research updates


Thanks! I did look up the science-based ZOE covid symptom study (excellent). I have a lot more confidence in your Dr. Tim Spector than I do in our "Dr. Phil"!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

talulakat said:


> This was posted by my mother's care nurse. Pat is a remarkable CN who has recently been working in a nursing home and she herself is recuperating from having it.f
> 
> HOW TO FIGHT COVID AT HOME.
> No one ever talks about how to fight Covid at home. A friend of mine came down with Covid in November. She went to the hospital, running a fever of 103, a rapid heart beat, and other common symptoms that come with Covid. While there they treated her for the high fever, dehydration and pneumonia.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## rlw1953 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thanks. Very informative.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing
Shared with Brother, SIL, and my Nephew who now has symptoms.
We all have to take care of ourselves


----------



## GailLD (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you. All the advise is very practical.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

THANKS


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! This certainly can't hurt to try!


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi,
One of the things I have noticed in the UK is the frequent turning of patients with covid-19 to help reduce pressure on the lungs (through lying on your back). I have adapted the information for use by family members. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## redcable (Jun 2, 2015)

I know there are some people that can't eat onions or garlic, but for those of us that can, they have many health benefits.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

talulakat said:


> Ok, I'm sorry in my rush to try to give some info on what to do if you are treating covid at home as I know you can just go blank trying to figure out what to do and what might be different from regular flu treatment I forgot that some people just do whatever they are told without further reflection or inquiry. Of course you should check further especially anything you ingest including food substances. My Bad I will try to remember to spell things out more carefully for those that don't have a mind of their own and most be told what to do and not do every step of the way. There was information about not lying on your back and why, which isn't a usual thing done when sick. And since this is not the flu and hasn't been seen before and we are still learning symptoms and what helps I thought some additional info, some things to try, especially if you suspect but don't want to go to the hospital because it's not critical yet would help some. As it has been said before I can't fix stupid.


Just wanted to thank you for your article. I think it was good advice but of course people have to use their own brain when reading this. if you know you are allergic to something then just don't use it. But the advice is just a guide line and you have to fill in the blanks for your own individual needs. Thank you again for posting it I am saving it and hoping I will never have to use it.


----------



## CT knitter (Aug 1, 2011)

Please check info regarding this on snopes.com. Much of the information is misleading if not out and out false.


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

CT knitter said:


> Please check info regarding this on snopes.com. Much of the information is misleading if not out and out false.


Agree ... as a former medical librarian, I especially agree that people should always cross check any third party medical advice, especially online information.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi,
Read the Snopes.com information that seemed to discount a lot of the originator's posted comments. I had already checked with the UK's NHS website and I am sticking with that. A well balance diet, seems to be one of the things agreed upon.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Very interesting and useful information. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeudi (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

PLEASE do not get ‘medical’ advice off the internet, except from credible sources...NHS, CDC, NIH.
Agree this is largely useless and misleading info. Most of it is laughable, some of it could be problematic.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

After five days in the hospital with covid I am going home today, and plan to use your guide lines so I stay home !! Thank you for taking the time to imform others it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

this was proven to be a bunch of hogwash


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

deshka said:


> this was proven to be a bunch of hogwash


Well some of these suggestions were recommended today by my doctors. If only one works then it's not all hogwash.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

KNITTEN NANA said:


> Well some of these suggestions were recommended today by my doctors. If only one works then it's not all hogwash.


Definitely sleeping on your front , sitting upright and practicing deep breathing helped me. In fact I was speaking to my cardio thoracic nurse last week and she agreed those three things probably kept me home albeit a close call at times. This was all recommended to me post surgery for lung cancer and all help with lung capacity and as far as I'm aware couldn't cause any harm. Take care one and all


----------

